# Bioshock infinite crash



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. März 2013)

Hi,

habe gestern Bioshock infinite 3 Stunden lang gespielt, keine Probleme. 
Seit heute stürzt es ohne ersichtlichen Grund nach ein paar Sekunden bis Minuten Spielzeit ab.
Ich habe nichts geändert, installiert oder deinstalliert. Steamfehlersuche/ abschalten von antivirus brachten keinen Erfolg.

Ich hatte schon alles von gar keine Fehlermeldung, über der Anzeigentreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt über einen kompletten Crash von Windows. Alle anderen Spiele scheinen zu funktionieren.

Sys:

Windows 7,
Geforce 660 ti
amd phenom II x4
4 gb ram


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. März 2013)

Seit mittlerweile 3 Stunden am rumprobieren. Treiber neu installiert, game repariert, Systemwiederherstellung, inis umgeschrieben.
NICHTS!!!

Es stürzt immer an der selben Stelle ab, wenn Gegner kommen. Grafik auf low oder Ultra, es macht keinen Unterschied. 

Hoffentlich kommt bald die PS4 raus, auf Konsole hat man so eine scheiße einfach nicht. Da funktionieren Spiele einfach. Das ist schon das 5. (!) Spiel hintereinander, an dem ich Tage lang schrauben muss, nur damit es funktioniert. Und hier habe ich absolut keine Idee.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Seit mittlerweile 3 Stunden am rumprobieren. Treiber neu installiert, game repariert, Systemwiederherstellung, inis umgeschrieben.
> NICHTS!!!
> 
> Es stürzt immer an der selben Stelle ab, wenn Gegner kommen. Grafik auf low oder Ultra, es macht keinen Unterschied.
> ...


Dann stimmt wohl mit Deinem PC irgendwas nicht... ICH würd windows mal neu draufmachen, da Du ja sicher auch schon alles andere durch hast (ALLE Treiber gecheckt, mal ohne Virenscanner gespielt, für die GRaka auch mal nen älterne Treiber probiert... )


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann stimmt wohl mit Deinem PC irgendwas nicht... ICH würd windows mal neu draufmachen, da Du ja sicher auch schon alles andere durch hast (ALLE Treiber gecheckt, mal ohne Virenscanner gespielt, für die GRaka auch mal nen älterne Treiber probiert... )


 
Nope, liegt am Spiel. Habe aus lauter Verzweiflung einfach das Kapitel neu begonnen und siehe da: Keine Probleme. Vlt war das save im Arsch, ka. Warum dann aber der ganze PC (!) abschmiert, ist mir ein Rätsel. Mal gucken was passiert, wenn ich es heute wieder starte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. März 2013)

Yeah. Eine Stunde gespielt, auf einmal gibt's ein kreischendes Geräusch in meinen Kopfhörern, dass ich fast taub geworden bin uuuuuund wieder der ganze PC abgeschmiert. Dieser Spiel zerschießt mir noch den ganzen Rechner!!


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2013)

Wenn es bei 5 Spielen Probleme gab, dann stimmt eher irgendwas mit Deinem PC nicht, nicht mit dem SPiel...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es bei 5 Spielen Probleme gab, dann stimmt eher irgendwas mit Deinem PC nicht, nicht mit dem SPiel...


 
Unsinn. Es liegt nicht an meinem PC sondern an dem Spiel. Bzw an der Engine.
Im Steamforum wurde die Lösung gepostet. Die Unrealengine 3 mag übertaktete Karten gar nicht. MNeine ist ab Werk übertaktet. 
Man muss (zb. mit dem Nvidia Inspector) die Taktrate leicht verringern (40 Mhz) und die Stromzufuhr erhöhen (25 mV) und voila. Kein Problem mehr. Löst das Problem bei den allermeisten mit Nvidia Karten.

Wenn es an meinem PC liegt würde es keine mehrere Dutzend Einträge im Steamforum geben, die da gleiche Problem haben.
Und wegen der letzten Spiele: Keys die nicht funktionieren und EA Spiele (BF3) und Spiele die nicht für Nvidia programmiert wurden (Tomb Raider), oder eben UE3 Spiele sind nun wirklich nicht Problem meines PCs.

Hoffe ich konnte Leuten mit gleichem Problem, die das googlen, helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Unsinn. Es liegt nicht an meinem PC sondern an dem Spiel. Bzw an der Engine.
> Im Steamforum wurde die Lösung gepostet. Die Unrealengine 3 mag übertaktete Karten gar nicht. MNeine ist ab Werk übertaktet.
> Man muss (zb. mit dem Nvidia Inspector) die Taktrate leicht verringern (40 Mhz) und die Stromzufuhr erhöhen (25 mV) und voila. Kein Problem mehr. Löst das Problem bei den allermeisten mit Nvidia Karten.


 dann liegt es ja doch am PC ^^ die Graka ist ja ein Teil des PCs. 

Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du das jetzt erst findest, wenn es ein bekanntes Problem mit nvidia-Karten und dutzenden Einträgen ist - ich hätte das nämlich ansonsten auch als Tipp gegeben, dass es vlt mit Nvidia zu tun ha. Aber da schon bei 5 Spielen problematisch waren, hätte ich gedacht, dass Du SO ein Problem wie "passiert mit OC-Versionen von Nvidia-Karten" schon längst entdeckt hättest.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann liegt es ja doch am PC ^^ die Graka ist ja ein Teil des PCs.
> 
> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum du das jetzt erst findest, wenn es ein bekanntes Problem mit nvidia-Karten und dutzenden Einträgen ist - ich hätte das nämlich ansonsten auch als Tipp gegeben, dass es vlt mit Nvidia zu tun ha. Aber da schon bei 5 Spielen problematisch waren, hätte ich gedacht, dass Du SO ein Problem wie "passiert mit OC-Versionen von Nvidia-Karten" schon längst entdeckt hättest.



Du willst also sagen, weil eine Engine "schlecht" programmiert ist, ist es Problem meines PCs? ^^
Ich kam jetzt erst auf die Idee im steam Forum zu suchen. Bisher hab ich nur Google dumm und dämlich gesucht, dass auch voll von Einträgen, aber ohne Lösungen war.
Und bei Steam war es auch erst auf Seite 4 oder so, da muss man schon viel Hass haben, um bis dahin zu lesen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen, weil eine Engine "schlecht" programmiert ist, ist es Problem meines PCs? ^^


 was ich an sich meinte war, dass irgendwas an Deinem PC halt abseits von Treiberproblem etwas anders sein muss als bei den anderen Leuten, bei denen die Games laufen - und das war eben die übertaktete Version einer Nvidia. Und ich würd zudem eher Nvidia bzw. dem eigentlichen Hersteller die Schuld geben, denn die müssten an sich Firmware und Treiber daraufhin testen, ob es mit OC bei einer so verbreiteten Engine Probleme gibt... 

und weil Du schon bei 5 Games Probleme hattest, dachte ich eben, dass Du auch da schon nach Lösungen gesucht hast und ganz bestimmt schon auf das Problem mit "Enginge + OC ist schuld" gestoßen wärst. Daher hab ich das nicht mehr erwähnt, hätt ich vlt trotzdem einfach machen sollen...

Denn dass manche Spiele mit OC-Nvidias Probleme machen, davon hab ich schon öfter gehört - da muss ich immer grinsen, wenn dann die Leuten, die immer behaupten, mit Nvidia gäb es nie Probleme und AMD sei Mist, dann plötzlich ganz still sind  ich hab schon immer gesagt, dass beide HErsteller sich nix tun, da gibt es immer mal mit dem einen, mal mit dem anderen vereinzelte Probleme.


----------



## Andy19 (2. April 2013)

Ich habe auch eine NVIDIA-Karte (Asus gtx580) und hatte keine Probleme/Abstürze im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Katastrophal (2. April 2013)

Ja, die beiden tun sich wirklich nichts. Nvidia hat halt die letzten Jahre mit der Physx Engine gepunktet, aber da hat ja AMD nachgezogen.


----------



## snibchi (15. April 2013)

Tja, Hallo zusammen.
Ich bekomme ebenfalls nach ein paar Minuten einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Totalaufhänger. Wenn ich das minidmp File auswerte, hat das aber  nichts mit Grafikkarte zu tun, sondern es liegt ein Permission Problem vor (siehe Anhang).

Nachtrag:
Das hat mir (vorerst) geholfen (Win7Pro 64, 32GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD5970, ASUS Rampage extreme, 2x SSD - keine HD):
http://forums.2kgames.com/showthread.php?56940-Bioshock-2-SP-wont-start-Help!

Verknüpfung mit 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\BioShock Infinite\Binaries\Win32\BioShockInfinite.exe" -dx9


----------

